# Anyone else have problems with "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter?"



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Hi All:I've been taking caltrate for about that last four months and have notice a huge improvement in my IBS symptoms. However, two times recently Chris cooked for me and each time I was in pain the next day and had multiple BMs. (Four this morning so far.) It's not D but just pain, cramping, etc.BTW, I can eat butter and be fine.Just curious is if I'm alone on this.


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kristian, fats are problematic for most people with IBS and the I can't believe its not butter is probably made with Vegtable oil or hydrogenated oils.Which by the way are a prime ingredient in Napalm, mainly made from Palm oil.Butter is probably okay if you don't eat to much of it, a lot of this is how much you eat of something and how big the meal is.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS there is also the possiblity it had nothing to do with foods at all, although it is also possible they did trigger it this time or a combination of things did.


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I think Eric's right. Fats do (or can) present a problem for a person with IBS D. I've never used I Can't Believe It's Not Butter myself. I have used an imitation spread mfg. by Fleischmann's (I believe olive oil is one of the main ingredients) and have not had a problem with that. But I also used it very sparingly. On the other hand, while you do not have a problem with eating butter, butter is a real problem for me. It's just too high in fat and really sets off the symptoms of IBS D. I'm sure that's directly related to the fact that I do not have my gallbladder anymore.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post:I've never used I Can't Believe It's Not Butter myself. I have used an imitation spread mfg. by Fleischmann's (I believe olive oil is one of the main ingredients) and have not had a problem with that. But I also used it very sparingly. ___________________________I have fouind that the offending problem in standard margerines and butter spreads is the SOY.I believe that even the Fleischmanns had Soy mixed in with the good Olive Oil.I don't buy margarines of butter spreads from the standard dairy shelf at all.I use an organic borwn rice butter that is specifically SOY free and this is what works best for me.Kamie


----------

